# iMac G3 ne démarre plus



## MacVincent (25 Février 2007)

Bonjour.

Mon iMac G3 (333Mhz sous MacOS 9) ne démarre plus.
Même en débranchant tous les périphériques et en appuyant longuement  le bouton d'allumage, rien ne se passe.

Dans ces conditions, impossible de booter sur le CD ni d'effectuer un reset PRAM ou VRAM. Et de toute façon, la pile interne était déjà morte avant, sans que cela ne gêne.

Comment puis-je m'en sortir?

Vincent.


----------



## Claude number X (25 Février 2007)

Dans les modèles à partir du 350 MHz que je connais mieux, il existe un fusible visible coque démonté autour de la prise d'alimentation.

Sinon, avec un métrix ou un iMac équivalent tu peux tester la THT et la carte d'alimentation si elle est indépendante de la carte mère.

Bref, ça sent le démontage et du temps à passer dessus. Est-ce que ça en vaut la peine vu sa cote d'occasion 

EDIT 

Y'a ce sujet un peu plus bas


----------

